# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ασημοκόλληση

## p.gabr

.................ΑΣΗΜΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ.....................  ..........

Θα ηθελα να πω δυο πραγματα για την ασημοκολληση

Και ποιος δεν χρειαστηκε να κολλησει κατι πιο καλα;;
Tο κατεταξα λοιπον   στην κατηγορια των εργαλειων,γιατι το θεωρω ενα πολυ σημαντικο εργαλειο στην δουλεια μας

Iσως πολλοι να μην γνωριζουν οτι ευκολα μπορουμε να συγγολλησουμε σχεδον τα πιο συνηθη μεταλλα .Ανοξειδωτα,γαλβανισμενα ,σιδερα,μπρουτζος,χαλκος,και να ενεωθουν σταθερα με ενα απλο εξοπλισμο

IMAG0371.jpg
 ..................................................  .......................................... 
Μου χρειστηκε λοιπον σημερα να κολλησω μια πεταλουδα σε μια βιδα Μ6
IMAG0364.jpg



Εσφυξα την πεταλουδα στην μεγγενη,την ζεστανα  καλα,λιγο βορακα κοκκινησα ομοιομορφα τα δυο εξαρτηματα ,λιγο κολληση ,το φλογιστρο στο χερι μεχρι να λειωσει και να απλωθει σαν κερι ......και ετοιμο

IMAG0365.jpg

 ..................................................  .......................................... 

ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ

IMAG0374.jpg

..................................................  .......................................... 

τις προαλες ειχα κολλησει τα μαχαιρακια απο ενα χαλασμενο μουλτι με ενα κομματι μπρουτζο(απο φλοτερ καζανακι)
IMAG0372.jpg



Αυτοτο εκανα για να λειωνω τις ντοματες για κομποστοποιηση
Εδω να πω οτι ..περσυ απο αυτην την δουλεια ,καταστραφηκε το μουλτι χειρος, λογω οξειδωσης, απο τον χυμο της ντοματας (λειωσαν οι ατσαλινες ασφαλειες)

----------

Γαληνίτης (08-10-18), 

Alex.137 (08-10-18), 

dias0 (18-08-12), 

FILMAN (18-10-13), 

Gaou (23-10-15), 

ikaros1978 (06-08-12), 

IRF (08-10-18), 

leosedf (06-08-12), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (18-08-12), 

patent61 (06-08-12), 

spirakos (08-10-18), 

tiger135 (06-08-12), 

weather1967 (09-10-18)

----------


## p.gabr

........................Βεβαιως δεν θα κανω τον ειδικο..................................
 επανω σε αλλη ειδικοτητα και τεχνη,αλλα εγω οτι δοκιμασα κολλησε

IMAG0370.jpg


Θεωρω οτι το επαγγελμα μας, ειναι απο τα πληρεστερα σε γνωσεις και πρεπει να τα γνωριζουμε ΟΛΑ


..................................................  ........................................

Καλο ειναι ομως να διαβασουμε και σχετικα αρθρα οπως εδω,απο τοAVCLAB




Τερματισμός με ασημοκόλληση

·  Η λέξη "ασημοκόλληση" επιδέχεται πολλές - τεχνικές - ερμηνείες.
Οι Εγγλέζοι και οι Αμερικάνοι χρησιμοποιούν τρεις διαφορετικούς όρους  για την συγκόλληση των μετάλλων + δύο ακόμα για τα μη μεταλλικά  αντικείμενα.
Για τα μέταλλα ειδικά οι όροι είναι:

A. Welding. Υπονοεί την συγκόλληση μεταλλικών αντικειμένων, κατά την  οποία το συγκολλητικό υλικό είναι ίδιο ή παρεμφερές με το υλικό των προς  συγκόλληση αντικειμένων και η μέθοδος προβλέπει τήξη (λιώσιμο) και των  τριών μερών: του ενός και του άλλου αντικειμένου ΚΑΙ του υλικού  συγκόλλησης. Που σημαίνει θέρμανση μέχρι του σημείου τήξεως ΚΑΙ των  τριών υλικών, ήτοι θέρμανση πάνω από το "κρίσιμο σημείο", όρος που  αναφέρεται στην μεταλλουργική επιστήμη. Τέτοιες συγκολλήσεις είναι  συνήθως οι συγκολλήσεις των σιδηρούχων υλικών (χάλυβες κλπ.) και οι πιο  συνηθισμένες μέθοδοι είναι οι κάθε είδους ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις αλλά και η  οξυγονοκόλληση, εφ' όσον με αυτήν λιώνουν και τα τρία υλικά.

B. Brazing. Υπονοεί την συγκόλληση αντικειμένων, ομοίων ή διαφορετικών  μεταξύ τους, ενώ το συγκολλητικό υλικό διαφέρει τουλάχιστον με ένα από  τα δύο αντικειμένα, ή και με τα δύο. Εδώ η τήξη γίνετει μόνο στο υλικό  συγκόλλησης, ενώ τα προς συγκόλληση αντικείμενα δεν τήκονται (λιώνουν)  κατά την διαδικασία, δηλ. θερμαίνονται λίγο πιο κάτω από το "κρίσιμο  σημείο". Τέτοιες κολλήσεις είναι οι μπρουτζοκολλήσεις με οξυγόνο ή οι  ασημοκολλήσεις, που γίνονται ή με οξυγόνο ή με προπάνιο/βουτάνιο. Δηλ.  λιώνει μόνο η ράβδος συγκόλλησης (μπρούτζος ή ασημοκόλληση) και τα προς  συγκόλληση αντικείμενα απλά κοκκινίζουν (ή ροδίζουν) άλλά δεν λιώνουν.

C. Soldering. Εδώ συμβαίνει ότι πιο πάνω, αλλά το σημείο τήξεως του  συγκολλητικού υλικού είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο από το "κρίσιμο σημείο" των  προς συγκόλληση υλικών, τα οποία απλώς "ζεσταίνονται" κατά την  διαδικασία, αλλά ούτε κοκκινίζουν ούτε συμμετέχουν στην συγκολλητική  διαδικασία. Όπως είναι φυσικό soldering μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με μέταλλα,  των οποίων το σημείο τήξεως είναι πολύ χαμηλό, όπως ο κασσίτερος, ο  ψευδάργυρος και ο μόλυβδος - με αυτή τη σειρά. Οι κοινές κολλήσεις που  χρησιμοποιούμε στην ηλεκτρονική και την ηλεκτρολογία, με το κολλητήρι,  είναι μείγματα κασσιτέρου και ψευδαργύρου και μερικά έχουν και μικρές  περιεκτικότητες μολύβδου και αργύρου, του τελευταίου να βρίσκεται μόνο  στις καλής ποιότητας κολλήσεις.



Η σωστή, λοιπόν, ασημοκόλληση χρησιμοποιεί άργυρο (ασήμι) 40-70% και η  εφαρμογή της (brazing) χρειάζεται ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ φλόγα. Πράγμα αδιανόητο για  καλώδια και εφαρμογές σε ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα (πλακέτες, ακροδέκτες,  pins κλπ.) εφαρμόζεται μόνο σε άλλες μηχανολογικές εργασίες (συγκόλληση  εξαρτημάτων, σωληνώσεων κλπ.) όπου η φλόγα δεν αποτελεί αποτρεπτικό  παράγοντα.

Η "ασημοκόλληση" (τα ομοιωματικά δικά μου) στις ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές,  όπου το κολλητήρι είναι η ΜΟΝΗ λύση, είναι στην πραγματικότητα  κασσιτεροκόλληση με προσθήκη στο βασικό υλικό 2-4% αργύρου, για καλύτερη  και πιο ομοιόμορφη κρυσταλλική δομή του σημείου συγκόλλησης, όταν αυτό  κρυώνει και στερεοποιείται.

Ασφαλώς κολλήσεις με τέτοιο υλικό είναι σαφώς καλύτερες από την κοινή  κασσιτεροκόλληση, αλλά το κυρίαρχο στην υπόθεση είναι το ΠΩΣ γίνεται  αυτή και όχι - τόσο - το υλικό συγκόλλησης.

Πάντως, με βάση τα παραπάνω, η εφαρμογή κόλλησης στα γυμνά άκρα του  καλωδίου των ηχείων επί παραδείγματι, εφ' όσον θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις  απ' ευθείας στους ακροδέκτες, περισσότερο ΚΑΛΟ κάνει παρά ΚΑΚΟ, για τους  εξής λόγους:

1) Ο χαλκός, ιδιαίτερα αν το σύρμα είναι πολύκλωνο με λεπτούς κλώνους,  είναι πολύ εύθραυστος και η παραμικρή συμπίεση στους ακροδέκτες επιφέρει  μόνιμη ζημιά και κόψιμο των κλώνων. Άρα, αν όλοι οι κλώνοι επικαλυφθούν  με κόλληση, θα προστατευτούν σίγουρα και θα ζήσουν περισσότερο.

2) Η "ζημιά" που επιφέρει η μη απ' ευθείας επαφή του χαλκού (ο οποίος  αναμφισβήτητα είναι πολύ καλύτερος αγωγός από τον κασσίτερο) είναι πολύ  λιγότερη από αυτήν που προέρχεται από την μη συμμετοχή κάποιων από τους  κλώνους του καλωδίου στην συνολική αγώγιμη μάζα της απόληξης, και τούτο  διότι όσο γερά κι αν σφίξει κανείς τους ακροδέκτες, κάποιοι κλώνοι στο  εσωτερικό "αιωρούνται", άρα δεν συμμετέχουν στην συνολική αγωγιμότητα  της σύνδεσης. Η ύπαρξη του υλικού της κόλλησης "κλείνει" παντελώς αυτά  τα κενά και το σύνολο των κλώνων συμμετέχει στην αγώγιμη μάζα της  σύνδεσης, καθιστώντας την συνολικά πιο αγώγιμη.

Αν μάλιστα το υλικό της κόλλησης έχει και ασήμι, τότε το κέρδος είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο.

Σε πληροφορώ ότι αυτή την πρακτική την εφαρμόζω πολλά χρόνια τώρα  παντού, συμπεριλαμβανομένων ΚΑΙ των απλών ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων του  ρεύματος (φις και μπρίζες), όχι μόνο στις συσκευές του συστήματός μου  αλλά ακόμα και στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές του σπιτιού, εκεί βεβαίως που  μπορώ να επέμβω. Και δεν τόχω μετανοιώσει. 


    Να προσθέσω εδώ, ότι όταν λέω πως το κυρίαρχο στην υπόθεση είναι το  ΠΩΣ γίνεται αυτή και όχι - τόσο - το υλικό συγκόλλησης, εννοώ πως η  εφαρμογή της κόλλησης θα πρέπει να γίνει με καλή θέρμανση των άκρων,  ώστε η κόλληση να ρεύσει παντού και να κατακλύσει όλη τη μάζα των  κλώνων, μέχρι μέσα βαθειά. Να μην είναι δηλ. επιφανειακή και προκαλέσει  φαινόμενα "ψυχρής κόλλησης" που λένε οι ηλεκτρονικοί.

Βοηθητικό υλικό είναι απαραίτητο (σολντερίνη) και ανάλογα με το μέγεθος  του καλωδίου απαιτείται και η ανάλογη ισχύς στο κολλητήρι για την  επίτευξη σωστής κόλλησης.

Τέλος η καλή πρακτική λέει πως στο τέλος, τα υπολείματα της σολντερίνης  τα αφαιρούμε με λίγο contact spray ή με βενζίνη καθαρισμού. 



*Σημείο τήξεως μετάλλων εδώ*


Είναι η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία
 στην οποία ένα μέταλλο ή ευτηκτικό έχει υγροποιηθεί.

----------

Γαληνίτης (08-10-18), 

αλπινιστης (08-10-18), 

agis68 (18-10-13), 

Alex.137 (08-10-18), 

alfadex (06-08-12), 

aris52 (10-10-18), 

chip (10-10-18), 

dias0 (18-08-12), 

FILMAN (18-10-13), 

Gaou (23-10-15), 

ikaros1978 (06-08-12), 

IRF (08-10-18), 

leosedf (06-08-12), 

michalism (09-10-18), 

NHREAS (30-08-12), 

patent61 (06-08-12), 

sot1 (08-10-18), 

spirakos (08-10-18), 

spiroscfu (07-08-12), 

SRF (08-08-12), 

taxideytis (08-08-12), 

teo_GR (18-08-12), 

weather1967 (09-10-18), 

wow (14-07-16)

----------


## patent61

Παναγιώτη χίλια μπράβο. Τόσο σωστά δοσμένο κείμενο, που δεν ξέρω άν έπρεπε να μπει στην ενότητα θεωρίας. Και πάλι μπράβο. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, ασημοκόληση που πουλάνε;

----------

p.gabr (06-08-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Παναγιώτη χίλια μπράβο. Τόσο σωστά δοσμένο κείμενο, που δεν ξέρω άν έπρεπε να μπει στην ενότητα θεωρίας. Και πάλι μπράβο. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, ασημοκόληση που πουλάνε;



σε καταστηματα που πουλανε εργαλεια.ειναι σε βεργες.

----------

patent61 (06-08-12)

----------


## vasilllis

λιωνεις το ασημι με αυτο το γκαζακι;νομιζω θελει και οξυγονο για να πιασει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια.ουτε το γνωστο τουρμπο κανει.

----------

p.gabr (06-08-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη χίλια μπράβο. Τόσο σωστά δοσμένο κείμενο, που δεν ξέρω άν έπρεπε να μπει στην ενότητα θεωρίας. Και πάλι μπράβο. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, ασημοκόληση που πουλάνε;



Δημητρη ειλικρινα τωρα ,δεν ξερω,Μου τα ειχε χαρισει ενας φιλος
Τα εχω απο πολυ παλια, 10 βεργουλες που ειχαν επανω και τον βορακα
62.20.50.51.jpg

Μια αναζητηση στο νετ μου εδωσε αυτο και αυτο





> λιωνεις το ασημι με αυτο το γκαζακι;νομιζω θελει και οξυγονο για να πιασει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια.ουτε το γνωστο τουρμπο κανει.



Μια χαρα και ευκολα λειωνει Βασιλη  ΑΚΟΜΑ και με το PENCIL κολλας Μ3 με το παξιμαδακι,,,,, ανετα

940 Βαθμους θελει το ασημι και το σιδερο 1500

----------

patent61 (06-08-12)

----------


## nick-kovalski

Μπραβο Παναγιωτη για το ολον θεμα.
Εχει τυχει να κολλησω και εγω ατσαλι με χαλκο χρησιμοποιωντας φλογιστρο υδραυλικων και ασημοκολληση
με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
Απο τη στιγμη που πυρακτωνονται τα μεταλλα , δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται οξυγονο.
Και παλι μπραβο.

----------

p.gabr (06-08-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Για το ατσαλι πρεπει να προσεχουμε,, γιατι χαλαει την σκληροτητα του μεταλλου
ΕΙΧΑ βρει και σχετικο αρθρο και το εχασα.Αν το βρω θα το επισυναψω εδω



ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΟΥΤΖΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ
Kαποτε χαλβαδιαζα αυτο ,αλλα δεν το εχω αποκτησει ακομα,

proxxon-gas-torch_0_0_1QT1N.jpg

Eχει αναλογα και η dremel ,αλλα το proxxon θαρρω ειναι καλλυτερο
DRE400F0132200JA.jpg

----------

patent61 (06-08-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλό θέμα ! ... την ασημοκόλληση την χρησιμοποιούσα κατά κόρον στα ψυγεία για την ένωση του χάλκινου φίλτρου με τον σωλήνα του συμπυκνωτή . 
Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην κοκκινίζουν πολύ τα 2 μέρη προς συγκόλληση αλλά σχεδόν όσο χρειάζεται προτού να αρχίσουν να κοκκινίζουν . και η φλόγα να είναι το δυνατόν απομακρυσμένη κάπως και όχι το (λευκό της φλόγας πάνω στην κόλληση) αλλά στο μπλε της φλόγας. Και όσο γίνεται η κόλληση να απλώσει αργά και όχι γρήγορα και βεβιασμένα . και καλό καθάρισμα στα 2 μέρη προς συγκόληση και προσθήκη βόρακα.

Όσο για καμινέτο αν θες βρες ανθρακασβέστιο και φτιάξε το μόνος σου !!
http://www.sciencetube.gr/index.php?...1-02&Itemid=54

http://why.gr/#/state/itemCard/ID/330051/language/el_GR

----------

p.gabr (07-08-12)

----------


## Lepan

Ασιμοκόλληση και μπρουτσοκόλληση μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν την ηλεκτροκόλληση που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ συνήθως σε μικρο εργασίες ή και μεγαλύτερες;

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Δημητρη ειλικρινα τωρα ,δεν ξερω,Μου τα ειχε χαρισει ενας φιλος
> Τα εχω απο πολυ παλια, 10 βεργουλες που ειχαν επανω και τον βορακα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36100
> 
> Μια αναζητηση στο νετ μου εδωσε αυτο και αυτο
> 
> 
> Μια χαρα και ευκολα λειωνει Βασιλη  ΑΚΟΜΑ και με το PENCIL κολλας Μ3 με το παξιμαδακι,,,,, ανετα
> 
> 940 Βαθμους θελει το ασημι και το σιδερο 1500





Αυτήν εμείς στην δουλειά την λέγαμε μπλε κόλληση για να την ξεχωρίζουμε από την απλή ασημοκολληση η απλή μπορεί να κολλήσει άνετα χαλκό μπρούντζο αλλά έχει θέμα με το ανοξείδωτο και τα αλλά μέταλλα για αυτό χρησιμοποιήσαμε την μπλε που περιέχει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ασημιού και καλύτερη ποιότητα βορακα

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλός ήρθατε στης σκληρού τύπου συγκόλληση Η απόσταση που θερμάνουμε τα δύο μέταλλα προς συγκόλληση ποικίλη ανάλογα με τα κράματα Αυτό που πετυχαίνει πάντα πρακτικά είναι η επιλογή του σκληρότερου μετάλλου να προηγείται στην θέρμανση και κατόπιν συγκλίνουμε ως προ το κέντρο

Η πρόσθεση βόρακα δημιουργεί πόρους στην ένωση των μετάλλων με συνέπεια σε υψηλές πιέσεις ψυκτικών μέσων να δημιουργήσει απώλεια ψυκτικού υγρού πχ. R22 υψηλή 280PSI και R410 470 

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν συνιστάτε βόρακας

----------


## p.gabr

> καλός ήρθατε στης σκληρού τύπου συγκόλληση Η απόσταση που θερμάνουμε τα δύο μέταλλα προς συγκόλληση ποικίλη ανάλογα με τα κράματα Αυτό που πετυχαίνει πάντα πρακτικά είναι η επιλογή του σκληρότερου μετάλλου να προηγείται στην θέρμανση και κατόπιν συγκλίνουμε ως προ το κέντρο
> 
> Η πρόσθεση βόρακα δημιουργεί πόρους στην ένωση των μετάλλων με συνέπεια σε υψηλές πιέσεις ψυκτικών μέσων να δημιουργήσει απώλεια ψυκτικού υγρού πχ. R22 υψηλή 280PSI και R410 470 
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν συνιστάτε βόρακας




Μιχαλη το θεμα δεν ειναι να κανουμε την κολληση του αιωνα.
Εδειξα απλως οτι ειναι χρησιμο εργαλειο

Βεβαιως αυτο που λες ,φαινεται και ακουγεται, λογικο

Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι πολυ χρησιμα για εμας τους ασχετους και ειναι καλο που λεγονται

Τωρα για εμας υπαρχει και ενα βιβλιο του ιδρυματος Ευγενιδου,που μπορουμε να εμπλουτισουμε τις γνωσεις μας

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_b00047.pdf

----------


## MAIKLKF

Όχι προς θεού δεν σας χαρακτηρίζω άσχετους ούτε που πέρασε από το μυαλό μου σε παρακαλώ Παναγιώτη Ότι γράφω σαν αναφορά τα γράφω και όχι για να υποδείξω κάτι άλλωστε για τα καλώδια παροχών 3*4    - 3*6 - 3  *10 και τα λοιπά δεν έχουν πίεσης εγκυκλοπαιδικά το ανάφερα για 
κάποια εργασία κλιματιστικού να το έχουν  υπόψιν 

επαγκελματίες χομπίστες και ερασιτέχνες πρεπει να είμαστε  αγαπιμένει
φιλικά

----------


## p.gabr

> ........................Βεβαιως δεν θα κανω τον ειδικο..................................
>  επανω σε αλλη ειδικοτητα και τεχνη,αλλα εγω οτι δοκιμασα κολλησε
> 
> Θεωρω οτι το επαγγελμα μας, ειναι απο τα πληρεστερα σε γνωσεις και πρεπει να τα γνωριζουμε ΟΛΑ
> .



ΒΡΕ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ..
Δεν παραξηγησα το μηνυμα σου ,μην σου περνα αυτο απο το μυαλο
Απλως μονος μου χαρακτηριστηκα ασχετος
Ασχετος σημαινει .......μη σχετικος με ΚΑΠΟΙΟ αντικειμενο...Στην προκειμενη υποθεση ναι ειμαι ασχετος

----------


## MAIKLKF

οκ Παναγιώτη κατάλαβα

----------


## tmav

Φίλε p.gabr χίλια ευχαριστώ για συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Με την περιγραφή σου μπόρεσα και επισκεύασα κάποια ανοξείδωτα εξαρτήματα κολλώντας τα με ασημοκόλληση 20% και ξέχωρο βόρακα πολύ ευκολότερα από ότι πίστευα.
Χίλια ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Έψαξα για ασημοκόλληση στην Θεσ/νίκη σε αρκετά μαγαζιά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Τελικά την βρήκα από τον παρακάτω:
http://www.bouklas.gr (περιοχή Ωραιοκάστρου) για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------

p.gabr (29-08-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω θαναση
Ευχαριστω που με πιστεψες...
Χαρα μου να μπορω να προσφερω μια γνωση ,μια βοηθεια
Και που αν ειχες 40 αρα ,θα ηταν ακομα πιο ευκολα
Πρεπει τωρα και εγω να ψαξω γιατι ,ενα κομματακι εχω υπολοιπο

Αν μπορεις ριξε μια φωτο να δουμε τι μαστορεψες


Υ.Γ
Να πουμε και για.την επαργυρωση;
Αχχχχ......Εχω τρυπισει παντελονια,.... Και πως τυχαινε, τα καινουργια καθε φορα

----------


## tmav

Να και οι φωτογραφίες από το μαστόρεμα και η ασημοκόλληση που χρησιμοποίησα...

IMG_2578.jpgIMG_2585.jpg

----------


## Giovanni22

Καλημερα.
Πως μπορουμε να κολλησουμε αντιστασεις σε χαλκινη επιφανεια με ασημοκολληση χωρις να καψουμε τις αντιστασεις;
Θελω να φτιαξω ενα Dummy Load και πρεπει να περασω καμια 20 αντιστασεις απο αντιστοιχες τρυπες χαλκινης επιφανειας.
Βαζω μια φωτογραφια για να καταλαβετε.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kioan

> Πως μπορουμε να κολλησουμε αντιστασεις σε χαλκινη επιφανεια με ασημοκολληση χωρις να καψουμε τις αντιστασεις;



Για ποιο λόγο θέλεις να το κάνεις με ασημοκόλληση αντί για κλασική κόλληση;

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν νομιζω Γιάννη να είναι σωστό
Σίγουρα θα αρπάξουν
Χρησιμοποιησε ,βαρύ κολλυτηρι και σολντερινη

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη μπράβο πού άνοιξες αυτό τό ενδιαφέρων θέμα 
Θέλω καί εγώ να κολλήσω κάποια μικροπράγματα καί έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις,καί επαναφέρω τό θέμα.

1) Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ασημοκόλληση 20% μέ βόρακα,άν πάρω αυτές τίς βέργες δέν θά χρειαστώ έξτρα βόρακα γιά να αλείψω τά πρός συγκόλληση αντικείμενα ?

2) Μέ τό καμινέτο θερμαίνουμε τά δύο μέταλλα πρός συγκόλληση καί τήν στιγμή πού αλλάζει χρώμα τό μέταλλο απομακρύνουμε τό καμινέτο καί βάζουμε τήν βέργα νά λιώσει στά πρός συγκόλληση μέταλλα (όπως κάνουμε συγκόλληση χαλκοσωλήνα μέ καλάι) ? η ταυτόχρονα ρίχνουμε τήν φλόγα καί στήν βέργα ασημοκόλλησης γιά να λιώσει. ?

Ευχαριστώ έκ τών προτέρων.

----------


## Gaou

εγω κραταω την βεργα ( ειτε με βορακα ειτε χωρίς) πάνω απο την φλογα ωστε να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία. αν η φλογα ακουμπήσει για λίγο την κολληση δεν τρεχει τπτ . αν πολύ ομως θα σου κάψει τον βόρακα.

----------


## IRF

> λιωνεις το ασημι με αυτο το γκαζακι;νομιζω θελει και οξυγονο για να πιασει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια.ουτε το γνωστο τουρμπο κανει.



Δεν είναι σκέτο ασήμι αλλά κράμα ευτηκτικό με θερμοκρασία τήξης μικρότερη και από τα δύο συστατικά του 780 βαθμοί

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη μπράβο πού άνοιξες αυτό τό ενδιαφέρων θέμα 
> Θέλω καί εγώ να κολλήσω κάποια μικροπράγματα καί έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις,καί επαναφέρω τό θέμα.
> 
> 1) Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ασημοκόλληση 20% μέ βόρακα,άν πάρω αυτές τίς βέργες δέν θά χρειαστώ έξτρα βόρακα γιά να αλείψω τά πρός συγκόλληση αντικείμενα ?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Μέ τό καμινέτο θερμαίνουμε τά δύο μέταλλα πρός συγκόλληση καί τήν στιγμή πού αλλάζει χρώμα τό μέταλλο απομακρύνουμε τό καμινέτο καί βάζουμε τήν βέργα νά λιώσει στά πρός συγκόλληση μέταλλα (όπως κάνουμε συγκόλληση χαλκοσωλήνα μέ καλάι) ? η ταυτόχρονα ρίχνουμε τήν φλόγα καί στήν βέργα ασημοκόλλησης γιά να λιώσει. ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ έκ τών προτέρων.



Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη - ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΜΑΝΙΑ που λένε 
Φυσικά ταυτόχρονα ζεσταίνεις ( κοκκινίζεις ) και την κόλληση 
Ο βορακας είναι φτηνός 2-3 ευρώ, πάρε ένα βαζάκι θα το χρειαστεις , ζεσταίνεις το ηλεκτρόδιο (αν μπορώ να το πω ετσι) το βουτάς στον βορακα και κολλάει επάνω ένα στρώμα  , αν χρειαστείς και άλλον ξαναβουτας  ,είναι εύκολο .  
Και εάν βρεις με μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε ασήμι πάρε μια- δυο βεργούλες χρειάζονται για τα δύσκολα. 
Καλή επιτυχία

----------

weather1967 (09-10-18)

----------


## IRF

Προσοχή σε αυτές που έχουν ευτηκτικό κράμα και με κάδμιο.  Δεν είναι για σκεύη που έρχονται σε επαφή με φαγητό ή πόσιμο νερό.
Επίσης η κόλληση πρέπει να γίνεται σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο γιατί το κάδμιο αν θερμανθεί δίνει καρκινογόνους ατμούς

----------


## antonis_p

> ζεσταίνεις το ηλεκτρόδιο (αν μπορώ να το πω ετσι)



"βέργα"  :Wink: 

Έχει κολλήσει κανείς αλουμίνια (tubes) με map gas; Κάπου είχα δει πως κολλιούνται αλλά φοβάμαι πως αδυνατίζει το αλουμίνιο.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω τί βέργα να χρησιμοποιήσω.
Μάλλον δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει η παρακάτω στην ντόπια αγορά:
https://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-A.../dp/B0000CBJGI
ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## Gaou

υπάρχουν στην σπυρου πάτση. θελει λιγο τροπο. ο σωληνα αν ειναι λεπτος ειναι δυσκολο. να σου αδυνατισει τι εννοεις ? θα παραμορφωθει αλλα για να χασει τις μηχανικες ιδιοτητες του πρεπει να το παρακλανεις

----------


## antonis_p

> υπάρχουν στην σπυρου πάτση. θελει λιγο τροπο. ο σωληνα αν ειναι λεπτος ειναι δυσκολο. να σου αδυνατισει τι εννοεις ? θα παραμορφωθει αλλα για να χασει τις μηχανικες ιδιοτητες του πρεπει να το παρακάνεις



Για τις μηχανικές ιδιότητες μιλάω. Επειδή θέλω να φτιάξω κεραίες με σχετικά μεγάλο μήκος, έως 10 μέτρα.
Συνήθως τις χαράσουμε στην άκρη και στο σημείο σφίγγουμε με σφιγκτήρες αλλά δημιουργείται corrosion στο σημείο που μπαίνει η μία στην άλλη.
Επίσης ενίοτε δεν εφαρμόζουν τόσο καλά η μία με την άλλη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τώρα μόλις είδα το θέμα σας, είναι αρκετά παλιό και θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι σε όσα γράφει ο Παναγιώτης στις αρχικές δημοσιεύσεις του. Λοιπόν, κάποτε πριν από δεκαετίες για τους ίδιους λόγους γάνωνα τις άκρες των καλωδίων τροφοδοσίας πριν τις στερεώσω στους ακροδέκτες της πρίζας ή του φις με τις βίδες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι, κάτω από την πίεση της βίδας, η κόλληση παραμορφωνόταν και εκτοπιζόταν (60/40 χρησιμοποιούσα) και η επαφή δεν ήταν τόσο καλή όσο στην αρχή. Είχε χρειαστεί ναι ξανασφίξω τις βίδες. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ την σκληρότερη 40/60 για τις ηλεκτρολογικές συνδέσεις αλλά στο τέλος επέστρεψα στην παλιά συνταγή. Αν το καλώδιο είναι σχετικά ψιλό, απογυμνώνω μεγαλύτερο μήκος, το γυρίζω πίσω και το τοποθετώ διπλό μέσα στον ακροδέκτη του φις. Έπειτα σφίγγω τη βίδα κανονικά επάνω στα χάλκινα σύρματα. Από τότε δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κανένα πρόβλημα χαλάρωσης.

----------

Dragonborn (10-10-18)

----------


## Gaou

> Για τις μηχανικές ιδιότητες μιλάω. Επειδή θέλω να φτιάξω κεραίες με σχετικά μεγάλο μήκος, έως 10 μέτρα.
> Συνήθως τις χαράσουμε στην άκρη και στο σημείο σφίγγουμε με σφιγκτήρες αλλά δημιουργείται corrosion στο σημείο που μπαίνει η μία στην άλλη.
> Επίσης ενίοτε δεν εφαρμόζουν τόσο καλά η μία με την άλλη.



αυτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση ειναι η ηλεκτρολληση που λές ενώ συνθηθως ειναι ασθενες φαινόμενο σε ομμοια υλικά ( μην σου πώ καθόλου) για τις μηχανικές σου επα αν δεν το παραχέσεις δεν τις χαλας αλλα εινιια δυσκολο αυτο που πάτε να κάνετε ( δεν ξέρω το πάχος της σωλήνας αλλα φανταζομαι κατω απο 1.5χιλ)

----------


## weather1967

Σάς ευχαριστώ συνάδελφοι γιά τίς απαντήσεις.

Παναγιώτη όντως χαθήκαμε
Αν κατάλαβα σωστά βουτάμε τήν βέργα ασημοκόλλησης στόν βόρακα,εγώ νόμιζα ότι μέ ένα πινελάκι βάζουμε βόρακα στά πρός συγκόλληση υλικά καί μετά εφαρμόζουμε μέ τό φλόγιστρο καί τήν βέργα τήν κόλληση.

Κάτι δηλαδή σάν τήν αλοιφή χαλκού (είχα παρομοιάσει τόν βόρακα) πού βάζουμε στήν πρός συγκόλληση χαλκοσωλήνα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Τώρα μόλις είδα το θέμα σας, είναι αρκετά παλιό και θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι σε όσα γράφει ο Παναγιώτης στις αρχικές δημοσιεύσεις του. Λοιπόν, κάποτε πριν από δεκαετίες για τους ίδιους λόγους γάνωνα τις άκρες των καλωδίων τροφοδοσίας πριν τις στερεώσω στους ακροδέκτες της πρίζας ή του φις με τις βίδες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι, κάτω από την πίεση της βίδας, η κόλληση παραμορφωνόταν και εκτοπιζόταν (60/40 χρησιμοποιούσα) και η επαφή δεν ήταν τόσο καλή όσο στην αρχή. Είχε χρειαστεί ναι ξανασφίξω τις βίδες. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ την σκληρότερη 40/60 για τις ηλεκτρολογικές συνδέσεις αλλά στο τέλος επέστρεψα στην παλιά συνταγή. Αν το καλώδιο είναι σχετικά ψιλό, απογυμνώνω μεγαλύτερο μήκος, το γυρίζω πίσω και το τοποθετώ διπλό μέσα στον ακροδέκτη του φις. Έπειτα σφίγγω τη βίδα κανονικά επάνω στα χάλκινα σύρματα. Από τότε δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κανένα πρόβλημα χαλάρωσης.



Τρελλέ Ε., είναι όπως το γράφεις, εννοείται για πολύκλωνο καλώδιο. Το φαινόμενο λέγεται "ερπυσμός". 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75647

Εναλλακτικά χρησιμοποιείς τον κατάλληλο πρεσαριστό ή κολλητό ακροδέκτη.

----------


## vasilllis

Σωληνακια-μυτες χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ αλλά σαν την περασμένη άκρη με καλάι δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## antonis_p

> αυτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση ειναι η ηλεκτρολληση που λές ενώ συνθηθως ειναι ασθενες φαινόμενο σε ομμοια υλικά ( μην σου πώ καθόλου) για τις μηχανικές σου επα αν δεν το παραχέσεις δεν τις χαλας αλλα εινιια δυσκολο αυτο που πάτε να κάνετε ( δεν ξέρω το πάχος της σωλήνας αλλα φανταζομαι κατω απο 1.5χιλ)



Έτσι θέλω να κολλήσω:

----------


## QED

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Hq6gW7RCM


http://www.metalindustrial.gr/FILES/...IOY_KOLISI.pdf

----------

weather1967 (10-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Έτσι θέλω να κολλήσω:



Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ράβδους που χρησιμοποιεί κι αυτός.
Ή αυτές.
Ή κάποια από αυτές.

----------

antonis_p (10-10-18)

----------


## mariost

ΠΩΣ   ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ    ΑΣΗΜΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ

https://youtu.be/4jPiOWU1OyI

Η  ασημοκόλληση   είναι  μία σκληρή κόλληση  τύπου   Brazing  όπου  τα  υλικά προς συγκόλληση   θερμαίνονται   με  φλόγιστρο   προπανίου   ή   οξυγόνου -προπανίου   μέχρι να κοκκινίσουν  αφού πρώτα  γίνει επάλειψη  των επιφανειών προς συγκόλληση   με αντιοξειδωτικό υλικό   όπως ο βόρακας   σε σκόνη ή αλοιφή. Το συγκολλητικό υλικό είναι κράμα  αργύρου ( σε μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα)  , χαλκού και  ψευδαργύρου  και  υπάρχει στο εμπόριο σε μορφή πλακέ ελασμάτων  μήκους περίπου 40-50 εκατοστών.Αφού κοκκινίσουν οι δύο επιφάνειες  θερμαίνουμε ταυτόχρονα το συγκολλητικό υλικό  (σε  θερμοκρασία  τήξης) και το  πλησιάζουμε στις  πυρωμένες επιφάνειες .Αυτό τότε  ρέει   και  γεμίζει  ομοιόμορφα την  περιοχή συγκόλλησης. Κατόπιν  βουτούμε τα κολλημένα υλικά σε ένα διάλυμα   10 % θειϊκού  οξέως  που λέγεται " άσπριση " (για  να καθαρίσουν)   και   κατόπιν τα  ξεπλένουμε σε καθαρό  νερό. (το ξέπλυμα αν και το ανέφερα στην αρχή   στο τέλος το παρέλειψα). Καλό επίσης είναι να φοράμε και γάντια αν και το οξύ είναι πολύ αραιό   και δεν μας καίει τα χέρια.Στο τέλος αναλόγως με τις ανάγκες της συγκόλλησης   με διαδοχικό τρίψιμο  και γυάλισμα   δίνουμε ένα τελικό φινίρισμα στην κόλληση.

Η  ασημοκόλληση   είναι πολύ δυνατή κόλληση και συγκαταλέγεται στις  σκληρές κολλήσεις. Έχει μεγάλη μηχανική αντοχή και μεγάλη αντοχή σε θερμοκρασία .(πολύ μεγαλύτερη  από το απλό καλάι    των ηλεκτρονικών  κολλήσεων). Κολλάει 

  χαλκό ,ασήμι , μπρούντζο , γαλβανιζέ σίδερο ,ψευδάργυρο (τσίγκο)  , μείγματα  και   συνδυασμούς  αυτών  των  μετάλλων  ακόμη  και  σε πάχος  πάνω από 5 χιλ. Είναι χρήσιμη για δυνατές κολλήσεις στο κάθε   ερασιτεχνικό   και επαγγελματικό 

 εργαστήριο   εκεί όπου δεν μπορεί  να  χρησιμοποιηθεί ηλεκτροκόλληση  ή ηλεκτροπόντα. Επίσης και για επισκευές  και  κατασκευές κοσμημάτων    σε   συνεργασία   βέβαια  με άλλα εργαλεία ακριβείας για να έχουμε   και  καλό αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα   πέραν  της στατικής αντοχής.

Για   το  ξεκίνημα   ο εξοπλισμός είναι πολύ φθηνός. Αν  ασχοληθούμε  παραπέρα  και με   κατασκευές αργυροχρυσοχοϊας   υπάρχουν ειδικές σελίδες  που   μας   δίνουν τις ανάλογες οδηγίες για περαιτέρω οργάνωση   εξοπλισμό και  γνώση πάνω απ' όλα. Στο   βίντεο αυτό   τα  πρώτα   6  λεπτά αναφέρονται σε απλή θεωρία   για τις κολλήσεις  και  στη  συνέχεια   ακολουθεί   στην  πράξη  η  διαδικασία  της ασημοκόλλησης.

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΔΕΙΤΕ   ΟΛΗ  ΤΗ  ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ    ΕΔΩ.

https://youtu.be/4jPiOWU1OyI

----------

p.gabr (07-12-18), 

Panoss (07-12-18)

----------

